# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGA_1_12SD released.Flashing added for LG Android phones.

## mohamed73

New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.12SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added flashing for LG KU5900,L02D,L07C,P720,P720H,P725,P760,P765,P768,P7  68E,P768F,
   P768F,P768N,P769,P769BK,P769BKGO,P920,P920H,P925,P  925G,P925P,P929,P940,P940H,P970,
   P970G,P970H,P970N,P990,P990HN and P993.
 - fixed bug with "Is not valid date".

----------

